# zwischen - Dativ / Akkusativ?



## Linni

"Zwischen" kann man sowohl mit Dativ als auch mit Akkusativ benutzen, nicht wahr?

Obwohl ich weiß, dass wenn ich "Wo? / Wohin?" frage, soll ich Dativ / Akkusativ benutzen, muss ich euch eine Frage stellen.

In meinem Lehrbuch steht, dass man Dativ mit der Äuserung der Zeit benutzen soll. Zum Beispiel: "Seine bekannten Romane schrieb er zwischen dem Erstem und dem Zweiten Weltkrieg." Hier kann ich doch "wo?" oder "wohin?" nicht fragen (mehr oder weniger, nach meiner Meinung)... 

Soll ich aber auch Dativ benutzen, wenn ich z. B. den folgenden Satz sage?
*"He set the story between the First and Second World War."*

Ich bin mir nicht sehr sicher, dass ich den Satz auf Englisch gut geschrieben habe, aber ich hoffe, dass ihr verstehen, was ich sagen will.

Oder soll ich eher *"He set the story to the period between the First and Second World War."* sagen? Es klingt wahrscheinlich besser auf Englisch. 

Wie sagt es man auf Deutsch?

(Korrigiert bitte mein Deutsch )


----------



## FloVi

Ich bin jetzt etwas verwirrt.

Schrieb er die Romane in dieser Zeitspanne, oder spielten die Geschichten zu dieser Zeit?


----------



## Linni

FloVi said:


> Ich bin jetzt etwas verwirrt.
> 
> Schrieb er die Romane in dieser Zeitspanne, oder spielten die Geschichten zu dieser Zeit?


 
I mean he set the story to the period. It means he wrote the novel e.g. in 2005, but the story describes the period between the wars.

BTW, what does "Ich bin jetzt etwas verwirrt." mean? I can't find the verb in my dictionary...


----------



## FloVi

verwirrt -> confused

"Er siedelte die Geschichten zwischen dem Ersten und dem Zweiten Weltkrieg an."

"Seine bekanntesten Romane spielten in der Zeit zwischen dem Ersten und dem Zweiten Weltkrieg."


----------



## Whodunit

"Ich setze mich zwischen die hübschen Mädchen." --> Akkusativ
"Ich sitze zwischen den hübschen Mädchen." --> Dativ

The accusative case is used when you want to express movement (--> sich setzen: wohin?), whereas you have to use the dative for conditions (--> sitzen: wo?). The same works for the two-way prepositions "auf," "in," "über," "unter," and so on.


----------



## Linni

FloVi said:


> "Er siedelte die Geschichten zwischen dem Ersten und dem Zweiten Weltkrieg an."


 
Does it mean that "zwischen + time => Dativ" (- always) ? You can't ask *"Wohin siedelte er den Vorgang seines Romanes?"* ?


----------



## FloVi

Linni said:


> You can't ask *"Wohin siedelte er den Vorgang seines Romanes?"* ?



Denk daran, dass es ein geteiltes Verb ist: "ansiedeln" -> "siedelt an"

Frage: "In welche Zeit *siedelt *er die Handlung seiner Romane *an*?"
Antwort: "Er *siedelt *die Handlung seiner Romane zwischen dem Ersten und dem Zweiten Weltkrieg *an*."


----------



## cyanista

FloVi said:


> Frage: "In welche Zeit *siedelt *er die Handlung seiner Romane *an*?"
> Antwort: "Er *siedelt *die Handlung seiner Romane zwischen dem Ersten und dem Zweiten Weltkrieg *an*."



FloVi, das ist ziemlich verwirrend, wenn die Frage im Akkusativ steht, und die Antwort im Dativ.  Das bedürft weiterer Erklärungen, fürchte ich.


----------



## FloVi

cyanista said:


> FloVi, das ist ziemlich verwirrend, wenn die Frage im Akkusativ steht, und die Antwort im Dativ.  Das bedürft weiterer Erklärungen, fürchte ich.



Okay, das war fies, aber eigentlich steht die Antwort nicht im Dativ.

Frage: "In welche Zeit *siedelt *er die Handlung seiner Romane *an*?"
Antwort: "Er *siedelt *die Handlung seiner Romane in die Zeit zwischen dem Ersten und dem Zweiten Weltkrieg *an*."

Oder hab' ich da jetzt einen voll krassen Denkfehler, ey?


----------



## jester.

FloVi said:


> Frage: "In welche Zeit *siedelt *er die Handlung seiner Romane *an*?"
> Antwort: "Er *siedelt *die Handlung seiner Romane in die Zeit zwischen dem Ersten und dem Zweiten Weltkrieg *an*."
> 
> Oder hab' ich da jetzt einen voll krassen Denkfehler, ey?



Nein, du hast keinen Denkfehler, aber ich erlaube mir mal, deine Markierungen zu "korrigieren".


Blau --> Akkusativ, gehört zu "ansiedeln"
Grün --> Ergänzung zu "die Zeit", auf "zwischen" folgt hier der Dativ


----------



## cyanista

> Oder hab' ich da jetzt einen voll krassen Denkfehler, ey?


Nee, is' schon korrekt, man. 'Ne saubere Erklärung.


----------



## FloVi

Damit ist Linnis Frage aber noch nicht beantwortet, oder?


----------



## cyanista

Die Frage war, ob zwischen+Zeitangabe immer mit dem Dativ gebraucht wird. Die Antwort ist "ja". Any objections?


----------



## FloVi

Schaut mal hier (vor allem ganz unten auf der Seite):

http://www.canoo.net/services/OnlineGrammar/Wort/Praeposition/Kasus/2Kasus.html


----------



## Linni

Danke für eure Antworten.
Könntet ihr also auch meine fehler korrigieren?



FloVi said:


> Schaut mal hier (vor allem ganz unten auf der Seite):
> 
> http://www.canoo.net/services/OnlineGrammar/Wort/Praeposition/Kasus/2Kasus.html


 
According to the site (the link) zwischen (+ Zeitangabe) can collocate both with accusative...

*Der Herbstanfang fällt zwischen die Sommer- und die Herbstferien.
*
Then, how can I recognize whether I should use dative or accusative? Verb "ansiedeln" isn't considered "dynamisch"?


----------



## Whodunit

Linni said:


> According to the site (the link) zwischen (+ Zeitangabe) can collocate both with accusative...


 
Right, it is determined by the verb preceeding "zwischen".



> *Der Herbstanfang fällt zwischen die Sommer- und die Herbstferien.*
> 
> Then, how can I recognize whether I should use dative or accusative?


 
Because "fallen (in)" usually requires the accusative. This is the only explanation I could give you.



> Verb "ansiedeln" isn't considered "dynamisch"?


 
Yes, it is. That's why FloVi used "in *die* Zeit" (accusative).


----------



## Linni

Whodunit said:


> Verb "ansiedeln" isn't considered "dynamisch"?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is. That's why FloVi used "in *die* Zeit" (accusative).
Click to expand...

 

Well, that means that I can say *Der Herbstanfang fällt in die Zeit zwischen die Sommer- und die Herbstferien.*  (is it right?)

Then, if the sentence (I mean the previous one) can be used without "in die Zeit", and zwischen still collocates with accusative, why can't the other sentence's "zwischen" (*"Er siedelt die Handlung seiner Romane zwischen dem Ersten und dem Zweiten Weltkrieg an."*)collocate with accusative too?


----------



## cyanista

Wenn das Verb "ansiedeln" _dynamisch_ ist, dann sollte es eigentlich auch bei Ortangaben den Akkusativ benötigen, oder nicht? Es wird aber mit Dativ gebraucht!

Beispiele von der Seite der Leipziger Uni :

 Auf den Kugeln sollen sich Korallen und Muscheln *ansiedeln*.
Osmond will die Biosphäre ganz oben in der Forschung *ansiedeln*.
Eine Grenze, die sich anatomisch irgendwo zwischen unserem Körper und unserem Geist *ansiedeln* lässt.

Ich habe da keine Sätze mit Akkusativ gefunden.


----------



## FloVi

cyanista said:


> Wenn das Verb "ansiedeln" _dynamisch_ ist, dann sollte es eigentlich auch bei Ortangaben den Akkusativ benötigen, oder nicht? Es wird aber mit Dativ gebraucht!
> 
> Beispiele von der Seite der Leipziger Uni :
> 
> Auf den Kugeln sollen sich Korallen und Muscheln *ansiedeln*.
> _*Auf die Kugeln werden Korallen und Muscheln angesiedelt.*_
> 
> Osmond will die Biosphäre ganz oben in der Forschung *ansiedeln*.
> _*Die Biosphäre wird von Osmond ganz oben in die Forschung angesiedelt.*_
> 
> 
> Eine Grenze, die sich anatomisch irgendwo zwischen unserem Körper und unserem Geist *ansiedeln* lässt.
> _*Eine Grenze, die wir [...] zwischen unseren Körper und unseren Geist ansiedeln lassen.
> *_


----------



## cyanista

So, Leute, nach Recherschen und Umfragen bin ich jetzt der Meinung, dass ansiedeln sowohl für Ortsangaben als auch Zeitangaben den Dativ benötigt. Es gibt leider nicht so viele Beispiele im Netz, aber hier mal eins.
_Der Burgberg von Tilleda, an der Grenze zwischen Sachsen-Anhalt und Thüringen gelegen, erlebte im 10. und 11. Jahrhundert unter den Ottonen und Saliern seine größte Blüte. Es lag nahe, dass das historische Schauspiel *in dieser Zeit angesiedelt *wurde.

_Edit: FloVi, mach es doch nicht schon wieder so schwierig! Hilfe!


----------



## FloVi

cyanista said:


> _Es lag nahe, dass das historische Schauspiel *in dieser Zeit angesiedelt *wurde._



Ich halte den Satz für falsch, da er etwas aussagt, das sicher nicht gemeint war.

Aussage: ...dass, das historische Schauspiel angesiedelt wurde, als man sich in dieser Zeit befand.

Gewünschte Aussage: ...dass das historische Schauspiel so angesiedelt wurde, dass es sich auf diese Zeit bezieht.

Meinungen? ;-)


----------



## FloVi

cyanista said:


> FloVi, mach es doch nicht schon wieder so schwierig! Hilfe!



'tschuldigung


----------



## cyanista

FloVi, bei allem Respekt, aber ich finde keine Beweise, die deine Hypothese unterstützen. Noch mehr Beispiele mit Dativ:

Nicht grade zufällig orientiert sich diese Figurenkonstellation am vielleicht bekanntesten Film François Truffauts JULES UND JIM, der 1961 gedreht wurde, und auch in dieser Zeit angesiedelt ist. Quelle

Ein zeitloses Stück über Zivilcourage und          Rechtsauffassung, das genausogut irgendwo in der heutigen          Zeit angesiedelt werden kann. Quelle

Er ist Schauspieler (Peter Falk spielt hier gleich auf zwei Ebenen sich selbst) und soll in einem Film mitwirken, der in der Nazi-Zeit angesiedelt ist. Quelle


----------



## FloVi

cyanista said:


> FloVi, bei allem Respekt, aber ich finde keine Beweise...



Einen Beweis:

Es gibt auf der canoo-Seite, die ich verlinkt habe einen guten Satz:

Sie rannten hinter das Haus.

Dynamisch: Sie rennen von A  nach B = Akkusativ

Jetzt machen wir Dativ daraus: Sie rennen hinter dem Haus

Statisch, Sie rennen auf einem bestimmten Punkt, bewegen sich nicht von diesem Punkt weg, sie bleiben hinter dem Haus.

Jetzt betrachten wir einen bestimmten Zeitpunkt, machen ihn quasi zu einem "Ort" innerhalb der Zeit.

Sie rennen in dieser Zeit -> Statisch, Dativ
Sie rennen in diese Zeit -> Dynamisch -> Akkusativ

Sie siedeln es in dieser Zeit an -> Dativ und damit statisch
Sie siedeln es in diese Zeit an -> Akkusativ und damit dynamisch, es wird in diese Zeit hineingetragen.

So, jetzt habe ich mich vermutlich als Vollidiot geoutet, also: gebt's mir!


----------



## beclija

Ich will mich nicht in die Kasusdiskussion einlassen, aber findet ihr nicht, dass der ursprüngliche Beispielssatz (wenn es nicht aus irgendeinem Grund gewünscht sein sollte, möglichst wörtlich zu übertragen) auch kürzer und einfacher gemacht werden kann:

"_Er siedelt die Handlung seiner Romane in der *Zwischenkriegszeit *an."_ oder gar:
_"Er lässt seine Romane in der *Zwischenkriegszeit *spielen/handeln." _(Womit wir auch ganz elegant die Frage nach dem Kasus umgangen hätten.)

 Meiner Meinung nach ist "Zwischenkriegszeit" nicht nur kürzer, sondern auch eleganter als "Zwischen dem Ersten und dem Zweiten Weltkrieg" und - zumindest wenn von Mitteleuropa die Rede ist - genauso unmissverständlich. Oder vielleicht jetzt im 21. Jahrhundert nicht mehr?


----------



## FloVi

> Oder vielleicht jetzt im 21. Jahrhundert nicht mehr?


Ich vermute, das ist eine Generationenfrage. Ich bin 1965 geboren und würde, wenn ich unvorbereitet auf das Wort träfe, es vermutlich mit den Weltkriegen assoziieren. Bei jungen Menschen könnte ich mir jedoch durchaus vorstellen, dass die fragen, welche Kriege gemeint sind, oder ob es sich generell auf eine Zeit zwischen irgendwelchen Kriegen bezieht.


----------



## beclija

Ich bin 1983 geboren, und wenn ich auf das Wort stoße, noch dazu wenn klar ist dass wir uns in (Mittel-)Europa bewegen, kommt mir gar nicht in den Sinn, andere Kriege in Betracht zu ziehen. Seltsamerweise sogar, wenn es um das ehemalige Jugoslawien geht, obwohl das inzwischen leider noch einen Krieg hatte - die Zeit von 1945-1991 kann "Tito-Jugoslawien" oder sonst irgendwie heißen, aber "Zwischenkriegszeit" ist nun mal 1918-1939 (bzw 1941 im Falle von Jugoslawien). Obwohl ich in diesem speziellen Fall wohl eher "zur Zeit des Königreichs Jugoslawien" verwenden würde.


----------



## Whodunit

beclija said:


> "_Er siedelt die Handlung seiner Romane in der *Zwischenkriegszeit *an."_


 
Aha, Dativ! Stimmst du FloVi in seinen Erklärungen also nicht zu oder hältst du dich neutral (und bist für deinen zweiten Vorschlag)? 

Zu der Zwischenkriegsfrage: Wenn man von der Nachkriegszeit spricht, weiß auch jeder, dass nicht der 30-Jährige oder der Irakkrieg gemeint ist. Genauso sollte es sich mit Zwischenkriegszeit verhalten, oder?


----------



## Kajjo

FloVi said:


> "Er siedelte die Geschichten zwischen dem Ersten und dem Zweiten Weltkrieg an." [Dativ]
> "Seine bekanntesten Romane spielten in der Zeit zwischen dem Ersten und dem Zweiten Weltkrieg." [Dativ]
> "In welcher Zeit *siedelt *er die Handlung seiner Romane *an*?" [Dativ]
> "Er *siedelt *die Handlung seiner Romane zwischen dem Ersten und dem Zweiten Weltkrieg *an*. [Dativ]"



Ich plädiere für die Verwendung des Dativs in allen genannten Beispielen. Auch wenn das Verb "ansiedeln" noch so dynamisch klingt, man fragt "Wo?" und nicht "Wohin?". 

Akkusativ steht zum Beispiel bei der Frage: "In welche Zeit hat er seine Geschichte versetzt?" ("Wohin versetze ich?")

Kajjo


----------



## Linni

Kajjo said:


> Akkusativ steht zum Beispiel bei der Frage: "In welche Zeit hat er seine Geschichte versetzt?" ("Wohin versetze ich?")
> 
> Kajjo


According to this, is it right to say *"Er versetzte die Geschichten zwischen den Ersten und den Zweiten Weltkrieg."* ?


----------



## Kajjo

Linni said:


> According to this, is it right to say *"Er versetzte die Geschichten zwischen den Ersten und den Zweiten Weltkrieg."* ?



Yes, that would technically be possible. However, it sounds not native or typical at all. I suppose that it is best to add the word "Zeit":

Er versetzte die Geschichte in die Zeit zwischen dem Ersten und Zeiten Weltkrieg.

Akkusativ (wohin versetzte er die Geschichte?) und Dativ

Kajjo


----------

